# Ruger Mark III Mainspring Housing Stuck



## jl39775 (Mar 8, 2013)

Having problems disassembling your Ruger Mark III or 22/45? If you're having issues with the mainspring housing stuck watch the video below for a quick fix. Hope this helps.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Good to know. The MKIII can be tough at times.


----------



## ydigat (Mar 26, 2015)

I have seen the videos on YouTube, A couple of theme are pretty good! But do not hit your polimer gun with a mallet rubber hammer, be aware that it might break! The issue is that before the desasembly the trigger has to be pulled! The hammer has to be discharged or it will be pressing in the way! If you have tis issue where is already stuck, all you have to do is to insert a long allen wrench no bigger than 1/4 long enoug to reach inside the magazine cavity! Tours the back of the pistol and pull down the hammer! Which it has to be done while pulling the trigger so it will allow the hammer to go down! Hitting the gun with a rubber hammer has to be done from the bottom up! Not in the back or the top! So be carefull if using the hammer.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

ydigat said:


> I have seen the videos on YouTube, A couple of theme are pretty good! But do not hit your polimer gun with a mallet rubber hammer, be aware that it might break! The issue is that before the desasembly the trigger has to be pulled! The hammer has to be discharged or it will be pressing in the way! If you have tis issue where is already stuck, all you have to do is to insert a long allen wrench no bigger than 1/4 long enoug to reach inside the magazine cavity! Tours the back of the pistol and pull down the hammer! Which it has to be done while pulling the trigger so it will allow the hammer to go down! Hitting the gun with a rubber hammer has to be done from the bottom up! Not in the back or the top! So be carefull if using the hammer.


Does this work on models with a magazine disconnect?


----------



## SGWGunsmith (Jan 8, 2015)

Smacking the upper, or lower, with a plastic-head mallet, or jabbing the muzzle down onto a carpeted floor while holding the trigger back, doesn't always work to free up the hammer strut when it's badly stuck in front of the sear pin. What ALWAYS works for me is to remove the grips, both right and left panels. Then push the sear pin out of the grip frame. If the hammer strut is stuck really bad, you may also need to push out the hammer pin. Those steps will ALWAYS free up a stuck hammer strut, but now you will need to get those parts back into place properly. That proposal may make some eyes "well-up" in tears, but it's a process that every Ruger Mark III, and 22/45, owner should try to get used to doing.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

+1! If you want to get your "Big Boy" card, take the trigger out and put it all back together in one try. It's not bad once you've done it.

GW


----------

